

How and why LinkedIn is becoming an engineering powerhouse - posharma
http://gigaom.com/2013/03/03/how-and-why-linkedin-is-becoming-an-engineering-powerhouse/

======
DigitalSea
I see some strong similarities between that of LinkedIn and
Google/Amazon/Facebook in terms of how they're driving innovation. It'll be
interesting to see what else they come up with in the next 18/36 months.

